# A career change??



## sprinkle85 (Mar 23, 2012)

Ive been told many times that I have beautiful eye lashes, and I was figuring thinking that beauty is ageless I should go ahead and try something Ive never done just for the heck of it. I'm just wondering if anyone has ever heard of such an agency before and where I might find one. This isn't something that I would just jump right into, of course I would need some practice. I am looking for a reputable, well kept company where I may flaunt my natural abilities. Any comments would certainly help!!


----------



## AlbertC (Mar 25, 2012)

Oh, there are some wondeful opportunities for modelling and acting as an older person. A good place to start is probably by doing some headshots with a local photograher.  The headshots will give you a valuable tool when visiting agencies, and the experience of being in the photoshoot with the headshot photographer will give you a good idea of whether or not you'd enjoy modelling.


----------

